# Does anyone know what this is???



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, I don't know what it is but he looks positively terrified  So kind of you to rescue him .... now, what to do with him! 

Next stop, Google


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

It's definitely not a shrew. Shrews have long pointed noses.

Doesn't look like a mole to me either. I think it might just be a common mouse, I'd put him back in your garden


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

And give him a bowl of water LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hmmm...no clue SORRY


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Awwwwww, you have a kind soul.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How big is the little guy? My first thought was that it was a rat. Don't scream....
It's tail looks blunt, like it's been cut. My SIL had a pet rat, I'll ask him if he recognizes this little guy. 

I've seen mice, but not wet ones, so maybe it's a mouse, but ???


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I would say wet field mouse...they look a little different from a house mouse.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Whatever you do...don't give the mouse a cookie.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I happen to know what this is because my Spotticat caught one - sadly for him. 

A *vole* is a small rodent resembling a mouse but with a stouter body, a shorter hairy tail, a slightly rounder head, smaller ears and eyes, and differently formed molars (high-crowned and with angular cusps instead of low-crowned and with rounded cusps). There are approximately 155 species of voles. They are sometimes known as _meadow mice_ or _field mice_ in North America. Vole species form the subfamily Arvicolinae with the lemmings and the muskrats.

He/she's a vole. Or a field mouse...but scientifically a vole.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, its a vole or field mouse we see lots of them around here in the cat's mouth, they aren't nearly as fast as house mice (or kangaroo mice). They can swim, my Dexy once drove one off a railroad trestle into the river. I though it had decided to commit suicide rather than face Dexy, but it swam over to the bank and got away.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw how sweet of you to rescue it!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, Im thinking vole too!!! And I did scream when someone mentioned the "R" word :yuck::yuck:.... As I was bringing him to shore, Nash was watching him, I put him down, he def. was exhausted, and Nash tried to get to him in the garden, but I got Nash in time....he was rescued and went back to his family!!! I feel good...::


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry...the 'R' word? That would be me. 
I've only seen the nice in my house and they are tiny and more compact. Your little guy appears to be larger?

Now I'm thinking you rescued one of Mrs.Frisby's kidlings. (Mrs. Frisby and the Rat's of NIMH) One the my children's favorite all time series of books and movie. The Secret of NIMH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thanks for saving the little guy...I think I'll call him Timothy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash*

Nash

Thanks for saving him!! I was thinking chipmunk!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The ears look more field mouse than vole. Unfortunately we used to have voles in our backyard and my past corgi mix would kill them if they happened to surface when she was around.

My mom's golden is obsessed with moles. They are super ugly with the grossest feet and noses ever. But I still can't let him play with one until it dies like my mom does. I have to make him leave it and let them escape.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

paula bedard said:


> Sorry...the 'R' word? That would be me.
> I've only seen the nice in my house and they are tiny and more compact. Your little guy appears to be larger?
> 
> Now I'm thinking you rescued one of Mrs.Frisby's kidlings. (Mrs. Frisby and the Rat's of NIMH) One the my children's favorite all time series of books and movie. The Secret of NIMH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


Paula, youre forgiven, : and Timothy he shall be....let's hope I dont find him trying to take another drink from the pool again.!!:doh:


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Nash
> 
> Thanks for saving him!! I was thinking chipmunk!


Karen, these are my chipmunks, (well they live @ the neighbors)...they are named Chip & Dale...they are the cutest..drive the boyz nuts....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I would say Vole too. We have quite a few of them around here and the cats like to catch them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

momtoMax said:


> I happen to know what this is because my Spotticat caught one - sadly for him.
> 
> A *vole* is a small rodent resembling a mouse but with a stouter body, a shorter hairy tail, a slightly rounder head, smaller ears and eyes, and differently formed molars (high-crowned and with angular cusps instead of low-crowned and with rounded cusps). There are approximately 155 species of voles. They are sometimes known as _meadow mice_ or _field mice_ in North America. Vole species form the subfamily Arvicolinae with the lemmings and the muskrats.
> 
> He/she's a vole. Or a field mouse...but scientifically a vole.


I think timothy is a field mouse/ vole, but I want picutres when you check his teeth to be sure.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwww! So cute! Poor Timmy looks scared! Thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My vote is for mouse. He's cute, I never minded mice. And thank you for saving him.


----------

